# overclocking msi u90/u100



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

is it possible to overclock the msi u90? how much power can i get out of it. at the moment i find it sluggish on facebook games compared to my advent 7107, i've put extra ram in it, now got 1525mb.

oh i'm also running vista, could this be why it's really sluggish?


----------



## HowlingWolves (May 16, 2011)

Would you be so kind as to list your spec's on your computer?
The sluggish running could be as simple as what you have going on in the start up.
If it is a laptop .....overclocking is really not a good option...at least from what I seen and read.


----------



## stephenm2682 (Jan 16, 2011)

i read somewhere that msi underpowered it to achieve better battery life.

the specs are here. MSI Wind U90 Netbook Specifications | Notebook Drivers


----------

